
The Last Jedi ACTUAL Rotten Tomatoes popcorn score is 24 percent - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWPAbKEmd5M
======
rapnie
I normally use IMDB. Quick tip: Never check the average rating of a movie.
Instead immediately go to User Reviews and check the spread of ratings given
there.

You'll find that many 'blockbuster' movies with high average rating have
reviews with lotsa insanely high 10's and lotsa 1's on the other hand. I've
found the 1's are more trustworthy overall (plus, if you don't mind spoilers,
there are hilarious plot analyses to be found).

~~~
Eridrus
I think you're right that averages are not useful when scores are bimodal
since that basically means there are two distinct populations being observed,
and what is more important is what population you belong to.

I think the existence of this bimodal distribution is at least consistent with
the "haters gaming the system" theory, though not conclusive.

The IMDB ratings for the last jedi do not seem to exhibit such a strong
bimodal distribution:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2527336/ratings?ref_=tt_ov_rt](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2527336/ratings?ref_=tt_ov_rt)

Which I think leads more credence to the theory that haters are
overrepresented in the rotten tomatoes numbers.

------
sargas
That's really good information. I've stopped trusting Rotten Tomatoes not a
long time ago. To be honest, I have stopped taking any "average" ratings for
anything. At one point, I trusted those ratings for everything related to
entertainment: movies, games, touristic places. But the truth is that the ones
affected by reviews, that have power to influence it, will skew the
perception, interpretation, and numbers of those reviews.

